

Node-formidable (Parsing for Fast File Uploads) - EzGraphs
https://github.com/felixge/node-formidable

======
EzGraphs
Described in use for fast video encoding:

[http://debuggable.com/posts/parsing-file-uploads-
at-500-mb-s...](http://debuggable.com/posts/parsing-file-uploads-at-500-mb-s-
with-node-js:4c03862e-351c-4faa-bb67-4365cbdd56cb)

